# [portage] corrompu ? [Résolu]

## Winnt

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps j'ai ce message qui s'affiche à la fin d'une compilation même si la compilation a parfaitement réussie.

```

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

portage: COUNTER for mail-client/mailx-support-20060102-r1 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

portage: COUNTER for mail-client/mailx-support-20060102-r1 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

portage: COUNTER for net-libs/liblockfile-1.08 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

portage: COUNTER for net-libs/liblockfile-1.08 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

```

Quelqu'un saurait comment corriger cela ? 

Car cela dépasse mes compétences.

Je précise que j'ai utilisé google qui ne m'a pas vraiment aidé.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Le premier truc qui me vient à l'esprit:

supprime les fichiers voir les dossiers incriminés de portage..au prochain sync ça les re-téléchargera en non-corrompu cette fois-ci...

----------

## netfab

Hello,

bug #277458

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Typically, this type of error is due to disk corruption.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Dans ton cas, après le fsck, je ferai :

```

# rm /var/db/pkg/net-libs/liblockfile-1.08/COUNTER

# rm /var/db/pkg/mail-client/mailx-support-20060102-r1/COUNTER 

# emerge -1 liblockfile mailx-support

```

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

>netfab, 

D'accord avec toi sur le début, mais pas pour la fin, concernant le emerge,

pourquoi veux-tu qu'il installe liblockfile et mailx-support si il n'en a pas envie ? (car rien n'indique qu'ils sont installés chez lui, je me trompe ?)

----------

## Winnt

Bonjour,

Merci à vous pour ces infos.

Je regarde cela ce soir en rentrant et vous dis ce qu'il en est.

@kazuya pour mailx était installé. Suite à un emerge qui n'est pas passé j'ai fait un emerge -C depuis à chaque mise à jour il veux me le réinstaller mais cela ne passe pas et m'oblige à faire les emerge de mise à jour à la mano.

De toute façon je vais commencer par corriger l'erreur COUNTER en suivant vos conseils. Et je verrai après ce qu'il en est pour l'emerge de mailx (1 pas à la fois  :Smile:   surtout quand on est juste débutant comme moi sur gentoo). Surtout que les 2 soucis (counter et emerge planté) sont apparu au même moment donc peut être corrélation.

----------

## netfab

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> >netfab, 
> 
> D'accord avec toi sur le début, mais pas pour la fin, concernant le emerge,
> ...

 

Il n'y a aucune raison que portage se plaigne de fichiers corrompus concernant ces paquets dans /var/db/pkg si ces 2 paquets ne sont pas installés (pas installés --> rien dans /var/db/pkg les concernant --> pas de raison que portage se plaigne). De toute façon, dans le pire des cas, le --oneshot à l'installation fera que le prochain --depclean les désinstallera si necessaire.

----------

## Winnt

Bonsoir,

J'ai donc effectué les opérations conseillées.

- système de fichier sain.

- Suppression des fichiers COUNTER. pour mailx j'ai du carrément supprimer le répertoire par 

```
rm /var/db/pkg/mail-client/mailx-support-20060102-r1
```

 mais après un emerge --sync plus de message à ce propos.

Je vais donc mettre ce topic en résolu grace à vos conseils. J'en ouvrirais un autre plus tard sur mes soucis de compilation.

Merci à tous de votre aide.

----------

